# WTB: UV EMITTER?



## 04orgZx6r (Oct 14, 2008)

I have a host I believe would be perfect for a UV light all I need is the emmiter, I was hoping to drive it at about 1000ma on high and 150ma on low. If you have one or know where I can get one let me know, Thanks! Also I don't want to order from DX, I need this quick, Thanks again!


----------



## 04orgZx6r (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: WTB: UV EMITTER!!!!*

Ok I found one at the shoppe, anyone know the specs on it, how hard can it be driven.
I'd still prefer buying from someone who has an extra laying around, or if you know of cheaper brighter non 5mm leds, let me know, Thanks 

http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?products_id=673


----------



## AlexGT (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: WTB: UV EMITTER!!!!*

There is one at DX that I been considering

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.10709

HTH
AlexGT


----------



## NetKidz (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: WTB: UV EMITTER!!!!*

I got mine from: http://www.led-tech.de/en/High-Powe...eries/CREE-XL-7090-Emitter-LT-982_120_79.html

LED received is like an ordinary XR-E, not like the one in pictures. :shrug:


----------



## 04orgZx6r (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: WTB: UV EMITTER!!!!*

Thanks guys but not looking to wait that long, I might have to buy from the shoppe, anyone know anything about them? I guess I could go to his forum and ask.

Still looking for anyone who has an extra as of now.


----------



## Firecop (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: WTB: UV EMITTER!!!!*

I picked up 4 from DX - with associated goggles I'm planning on using them for forensic examinations of fire scenes. When I get them together, I'll try to get some shots...

Unfortunately, I don't have any idea about the Shoppe's emitter. If you decide to grab one, would you consider posting your thoughts?

It's so hard to set up the emitter with a reflector - the light is hard to see and hard on your eyes (even while wearing goggles)

Good luck!


----------



## 04orgZx6r (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: WTB: UV EMITTER!!!!*

hmmmm maybe I need to read up on UV LEDs, are they damaging to your eyes if you don't use goggles?


----------



## Sabrewolf (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: WTB: UV EMITTER!!!!*



04orgZx6r said:


> hmmmm maybe I need to read up on UV LEDs, are they damaging to your eyes if you don't use goggles?


 
Unfortunately Yes,
They can cause irreparable damage to your eys if
looked at directly, or in some cases through reflection.
DO NOT take chances with your eys. You will need to
purchase some U.V. Goggles, Not Glasses. They need
to have the little "Wings" that wrap around the side to
protect you from all angles. You can even puchase
them from Welding supply stores such as Airgas.
TAKE NO CHANCES! As you only have one set of eyes,
and they can't be bought in stores 


Robert M.


----------



## 1 what (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: WTB: UV EMITTER!!!!*

Hi Guys,
Been watching this thread for a couple of days. In my experience it's not easy to buy high output UV LEDs at a reasonable price. The DX LED puts out a lot of visible light but this can be filtered by using a "Woods Filter" (This filter removes the visible blue light.) Also I was unable to obtain any data sheet for the LED. I used the DX LED in an Inova T5 body and posted it here some time ago under the heading "UV Thrower". I've since added a Woods Filter that was salvaged from an unidentified "forensic" flashlight. I dont know how else you can get one but Google might help. The LED seems to handle the 700ma drive current from the Inova but it does have a very good heatsink courtsey of the T5.

EDIT
+1 to everything Saberwoolf said. These things are not toys and you don't feel or know your eyes are being damaged until it's toooo late.


----------



## Hamster (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: WTB: UV EMITTER!!!!*



04orgZx6r said:


> hmmmm maybe I need to read up on UV LEDs, are they damaging to your eyes if you don't use goggles?


 
It depends on the wavelength. The cheap UV emitters are 390nm to 410 nm. UV-A is in the range of 315-400 nm. So, many of the advertised UV emitters are not even UV at all. That said, it would not be a good idea to stare into the emitter even briefly. I find that the utility of my "near UV" lights is enhanced by wearing amber "blue blocker lenses". They enhance the contrast. I have cheap amber cycling shades that seem to work, but I am looking for good UV-A blocking amber shades that do not cost an arm and leg.

I have had a lot of fun with my cheap DX/KD near UV lights. They make great gifts when you get tired of them.


----------



## rush (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: WTB: UV EMITTER!!!!*

You certainly need to take the wavelength into consideration, depending on your application either one of the ubiquitous ~400 nm emitters (Cree XL 7090 UV (rated 350 mA), Aculed UV (rated 500 mA), the DX 1 W emitter (possibly manufactured by Helios), just to name a few) or lower wavelength (~365 nm) emitters are better.

The 400 nm wavelength is good for forensic purposes or finding stains on your carpet. Actually the cheaper emitters (like the DX one) have a broader wavelength distribution that will excite a broader spectrum of substances which is favorable for those purposes.

However some security features on bank notes will only be excited by wavelengths < 380 nm. 
By far the most powerful 360 nm emitter is manufactured by Nichia, but is as expensive as it is hard to come by. There are other cheaper alternatives with less flux, but they are niche products as well and not produced in large numbers.

And i agree on the safety measures mentioned before, even if the long wavelength UV-A (near UV) is the least dangerous UV for your eyes, you should take precautions when working with these emitters and keep exposure to a minimum.


----------



## DM51 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: WTB: UV EMITTER!!!!*

This has turned into a discussion thread, so I have moved it away from B/S/T. When you have done your research and decided how to proceed, that would be the time for a WTB.


----------



## 04orgZx6r (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: WTB: UV EMITTER!!!!*

^^Thank you, I was just getting ready to ask someone to do this, sorry for the hassle, guess I need to learn more about these UVs


----------



## darkzero (Oct 15, 2008)

I have one of the UV crees from the Shoppe. It's the old XLamp 7090 package mounted on Wayne's Thin PCB. They used to be $25.

http://www.led-tech.de/produkt-pdf/cree/xlamp_xl7090uv.pdf


----------



## RyanA (Oct 15, 2008)

I've seen a few spec sheets for the Cree Uv
The one that seems most correct to me says current should be around the 350ma level.
I've seen others that say as high as 1000ma
If you'd like you can probably get away with overdriving. Most at the shoppe are running 500ma you could probably crank that up with some loss of the leds lifespan.
They are very intense already however.


----------



## 04orgZx6r (Oct 16, 2008)

darkzero said:


> I have one of the UV crees from the Shoppe. It's the old XLamp 7090 package mounted on Wayne's Thin PCB. They used to be $25.
> 
> http://www.led-tech.de/produkt-pdf/cree/xlamp_xl7090uv.pdf



Hmmm...What are you using it for, also what driver are you using?

Basically, I just want to make a UV light out of an L-mini I have, I really don't know if this is what I want though. The plan was using it to make stuff glow, but I didn't know they were dangerous:shrug:


----------



## darkzero (Oct 16, 2008)

Haven't decided what I'll use this one for yet. I also have XR UV crees which I'll be using first & one of them will be going in a PD.


----------



## qwertyydude (Oct 16, 2008)

I've been direct driving my DX Ultrafire 501b "3w" with an 18650 and it draws 800 mah. Doesn't even get hot. It's really strong, you can even feel the heat from the UV absorbing on your skin and doesn't put out nearly as much visible light as the cheapo multiple 5mm lights. And even in a brightly lit room in daylight you can see things fluoresce across the room.


----------



## wildstar87 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: WTB: UV EMITTER!!!!*

Can you post a pic of this LED? I'm thinking of getting this from SS, but want to know what it looks like for modding purposes.



NetKidz said:


> I got mine from: http://www.led-tech.de/en/High-Powe...eries/CREE-XL-7090-Emitter-LT-982_120_79.html
> 
> LED received is like an ordinary XR-E, not like the one in pictures. :shrug:


----------



## NetKidz (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: WTB: UV EMITTER!!!!*



wildstar87 said:


> Can you post a pic of this LED? I'm thinking of getting this from SS, but want to know what it looks like for modding purposes.


 
I didn't buy it from SS and I don't know what it'll look like. 

Mine is from led-tech.de and here's it mounted on MCPCB. It's the same as ordinary XR-E.


----------

